# old IOR trivia ?



## Picante-SJ34 (Feb 11, 2004)

We were having a discussion a few days ago.The original IOR rule for One Ton boats had the rule at a rating of 27.5 and the boats were about 34-35 feet.Then in the 80''s the rule changed to make the One Tonners @40''.When was the rule changed and why?


----------

